# Shore Camping



## Camperfam (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello,
Family of 5 here from Northern NJ. Just recently purchased a 2014 Outback 312BH. I have been reading reviews all over
the internet for a nice, Campground in the Southern Jersey Shore Area, 3 kids that love a pool, biking, Every website I see has a bunch of negative reviews Unfriendly
staff, not Big Rig Friendly, Broken down, no pool. etc.. I am also looking in the Rhode Island Coast Area (Camped at Burlingame as a child, however my husband would like full hook up) New Hampshire Coast Area. We are looking forward to hearing some positive
recommendations, we have already booked Yogi in Woodrigde, NY as our first weekend maiden voyage. Otter Lake in PA for 
a week. And Lake George RV resort for a week. Kids are looking to get to the Ocean at least once this summer. We use to Condo it in Wildwood, and CapeMay.
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer. Where in North Jersey are you from. I use to live in New Milford. (Bergen County). We now live in Manahawkin. There are plenty of campgrounds down this way. Especially in Cape May, Ocean City area. We usually go to Driftwood off of Exit 17. Very nice campground. They do have a website. They are between Ocean City and Wildwood. There is also Big Timber, and Whipporwill. We will be going to Otter Lake in August. My wife and I have 3 kids. Twin girls that are 13, and our son is 15.

Good Luck, Jim


----------



## Camperfam (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Jim for the info!!
We are in the Sussex county, Sparta area. We scheduled our Otter Lake for July, as our first whole week out.
Glad to see other people go there and like it!! I read too many reviews. I had read about Driftwood, I was wondering
if the sites are right on top of one another. I saw a bunch of 
negative reviews. My hubby reminded me that every place you read on someone will post negative things. I did read
that Driftwood has mostly seasonals, (as do alot of places) I am thinking that the good camp sites will always
be permanently taken..
We stayed at Seapointe Village a few years ago, in Wildwood Crest, it was beautiful. Stayed in Cape May the year before that.
I wanted to visit, Sea Isle city, Stone Harbor. Was the southern area affected much by Sandy last fall?

We have 2 girls, 11 and 7, and a boy 3.
How far have you taken your camper?
Hubby doesn't want to go to far over 5 hours at this point. 
Thanks again, for all the info!!!


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Driftwood is a pretty good campground. The sites are average. They are paved with your usual hookups. If you do go, make sure you try to get the sites in front of the store. They are mostly pull thru s, and some are back ins. They are all in one row, and they go in front of the store and one of the pools. The only set back is, that there is some traffic in front of the store. It is a very big campground. There are more seasonal sites, like you were saying.We are definitely going back. The furthest trip we took, with the trailer was Ocean Lakes in Myrtle Beach. Great campground. You cannot even compare Ocean Lakes with the campgrounds here in Jersey. You could do that trip in a day. The best time to go to Ocean Lakes is in November. That is when we have our break. I don't know if you get that break as well.

Anything else just let us know. Thanks.. Jim


----------



## Camperfam (Jun 3, 2013)

I have also been looking at Holly Shores, A friend of mine knows someone that went there and had a great time. Thats
even if I can talk the hubby into the beach this year. Hes more into the lakes, pool, woods thing with the camper.
He is actually inquiring about what kind of grease to use on the Reese Dual Cam ball hitch that we have?? I may
start another post about this. This is a a neat little website. HaHa.
Thanks again!!!
Kim


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

As said, there are tons of family campgrounds down in this neck of the woods. All of them are mostly seasonal sites, but all of them also have transient sites available too. In case you haven't found it, here is a link to the Cape May County Campground Association website: CMC Campground Assn

Driftwood, Avalon, Big Timber Lake, etc.

You will hardly see any sign of Sandy down here - most of the beaches had previously had undergone replenishment projects, and we didn't get the over-wash from the ocean side like they did further north - had flooding from the bay side that did a lot of damage to docks, but none of the tons of sand washed into the streets like you saw on TV. Everything is open for business!


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Camperfam said:


> I have also been looking at Holly Shores, A friend of mine knows someone that went there and had a great time. Thats
> even if I can talk the hubby into the beach this year. Hes more into the lakes, pool, woods thing with the camper.
> He is actually inquiring about what kind of grease to use on the Reese Dual Cam ball hitch that we have?? I may
> start another post about this. This is a a neat little website. HaHa.
> ...


We camped at Holly Shores last Labor Day. It was definitely crowded but quiet time was quiet. There were a number of activities for kids of all ages and a great dog park which we took advantage of. If you like "off the beaten path" camping, then this area is not for you. However it was a great location for our maiden voyage with the Outback. We got to test it out pretty thoroughly and have a great beach trip.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we had our outback we would make two trips to Cape May every season, Memorial Day weekend and a week around the 4th of July. We have stayed at the Beachcomber and Seashore Campsites. We preferred Seashore, it's a little quieter which suited our style. It's about a 10 minute drive to Cape May, bring lots of quarters when you go downtown, there's parking meters all over that are always hungry : )

Those are the trips we miss most now that we don't camp anymore.

We're also from northern NJ, Morris County.

Mike


----------



## kristi m (Jan 15, 2012)

Camperfam said:


> Hello,
> Family of 5 here from Northern NJ. Just recently purchased a 2014 Outback 312BH. I have been reading reviews all over
> the internet for a nice, Campground in the Southern Jersey Shore Area, 3 kids that love a pool, biking, Every website I see has a bunch of negative reviews Unfriendly
> staff, not Big Rig Friendly, Broken down, no pool. etc.. I am also looking in the Rhode Island Coast Area (Camped at Burlingame as a child, however my husband would like full hook up) New Hampshire Coast Area. We are looking forward to hearing some positive
> ...


----------



## kristi m (Jan 15, 2012)

Camperfam said:


> Hello,
> Family of 5 here from Northern NJ. Just recently purchased a 2014 Outback 312BH. I have been reading reviews all over
> the internet for a nice, Campground in the Southern Jersey Shore Area, 3 kids that love a pool, biking, Every website I see has a bunch of negative reviews Unfriendly
> staff, not Big Rig Friendly, Broken down, no pool. etc.. I am also looking in the Rhode Island Coast Area (Camped at Burlingame as a child, however my husband would like full hook up) New Hampshire Coast Area. We are looking forward to hearing some positive
> ...


----------



## kristi m (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi. Congrats and welcome to the wonderful world of camping. We love Ocean View in Jersey. Nice pool and fantastic swimming lake. It's located near Sea Isle City and close to all Southern Shore points of interest. Otter Lake is an absolute favorite as well. Happy camping!


----------

